# Are Campagnolo Neutron Ultra's much better than Neutrons for an EPS?



## miurasv (Jun 4, 2010)

Are the Neutron Ultra's noticeably better than the standard Neutron? My brother would like to know as he needs to get a set of wheels this week for his recently acquired Colnago EPS. He doesn't want Shamals or Eurus as he finds the ride too hard and after buying the EPS they are outside budget atm anyway. His understanding is that the Neutrons will be more forgiving but which one should he get, the Neutron or Neutron Ultra and is the Ultra worth the extra money? Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## varian72 (Jul 18, 2006)

Weight is the only difference as far as I can tell. Carbon Bling too. 80g


----------



## miurasv (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks, Varian72. I'd also like to ask if these wheels are reliable and durable and if one is moreso than the other? Thanks again.


----------



## varian72 (Jul 18, 2006)

I actually do not own a pair, but know a few people who are riding neutrons that are many years old and we have pretty beat up roads where I live. I don't think you'll have any issues.


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

My shamals are not too unforgiving--great wheels.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

They are very durable. The only difference is the hub shell, which is carbon on the Ultra. Saves about 80g, but it's at the hub, so that means nothing in terms of performance.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I have a pair or Eurus wheels and they are pretty much bomb proof. I use them to ride a course we race on that has 2+ miles of gravel and potholes. They are still in great shape.

I wouldn't hesitate to buy a pair of Neutrons for training wheels that will see a lot of mileage, other than the fact that they do not come in tubulars that I am aware of.


----------

